# Crawling back out of the shadows...



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey everyone I know it's been a while since I been around except for a few intermittent posts over in Off-Topic and a response here or there. I tend to hibernate from Halloween between November-February or so -- winding down after the big day then slipping into the holiday season with all the cute nice stuff.

Usually during this down time I'm working on my other hobby, software engineering which usually keeps me busy up until around April when things start to warm up. Then the bug bites me again and I start planning and building.

This year might be a little different and I'm not even sure I'll get a chance to even setup much of anything. Kaoru and I are in the flux of trying to get some money together so we can move out this house by spring (or sooner). There's a lot of variables as to why this is happening and perhaps I'll swing into chat one night and answer questions from my curious Halloween family here. 

Needless to say we have a spring deadline so it's been kinda crazy organizing budgets and finances. We're not sure where we're moving to, for how long (hopefully no more than two years), or if it'll be an apartment or home. I've barely had time to work on any software engineering at all (although been getting fired up in Google Android development and managed to squeeze an app out, see my other thread) much less having time or the heart to get fired up for Halloween this year. And even with the software development going I've kinda been like a horse with blinders on so sorry if I've neglected anyone, it hasn't been intentional.

I have a couple props in mind (and a bit on paper) that I'd like to work on but I really need to see how things pan out before I can get my butt back in the prop lab (providing I'll have space to set one up in even). If I get enough detail on paper, as always, I'll be happy to share with everyone here. If I don't have the time or expenses to pull em off myself this year perhaps I can inspire someone else's imagination.

I do miss you ghouls a lot and will try and be around more often.

-TM


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Stay in touch!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There's always room for mini-props

Flux times can be frustrating, but hopefully all will work out well for you and you'll be back in the prop saddle again soon.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Best of luck with the move, hope you'll have space for at least a little haunting.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

good luck with all that is goin on in your life I hope it will all work it's way out for you and your family


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I still love you terrormaster!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hang in there TM and Kaoru things will get better again - this is just a bumb in the road of life. We will be here for support when you need us.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck to the both of you, hopefully you find a great new place to live soon & don't forget to keep a little halloween with you everywhere you go:jol:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Best of luck to you both ... hurry back!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope everything works out for you two. Pop in once in awhile and let us know how it's going.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Best of luck to you in your endeavors. Everything will work out as it is supposed to, just maybe not always the way we want it to. Please don't leave your halloween interests behind...just get back to them whenever you can...we'll be waiting


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Life is short, be sure to enjoy it!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

FINALLY the lease is signed on our new digs. Took a lot of looking and sticking to our guns with our search criteria but we found it. We still need to move everything in but things are looking good. Not much longer and my head will be back full force into Halloween. This place has a TON of haunt potential and a lot of yard space for a decent cemetery and some nice trees to work with as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats on the new house, TM! You definitely have yard space to work with there (always a plus)


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good to hear from you TM!!!! Good luck with the move. Hope everything works in your favor.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey it is nice to hear from you TM - congrats on the new house and new kids to amaze and scare. You definitely have a lot of space to work with.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Well I think we're finally mostly settled in with most of the major stuff unpacked. I've took some measurements of the yard and got most of it plugged into Visio to start planning. The picture I posted above was from the real estate site so I finally got around to taking some of my own.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

In addition I took some pics of the basement/dungeon. I'm really pleased with the way it turned out and I can't wait to start working on this year's props.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice Terrormaster. I'm so happy that Karou and you found a house. You look like you have so many areas to plan out for your Halloween display. Congrats and keep us posted on the progress.  Miss you guys!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice! Looks like you got a great home with a lot of haunting potential! I am jealous!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I've already got a few ideas as to what will go where. I will try to finish the wall panels I started last year and put the facade over the garage front. The open part of the facade will cover right bay door which will be open leading into the garage. Inside will be some fog and my laser vortex. Above the garage on it's roof will be my two gargoyles. Of course the FCG will go in the bay window. The rest I'm kinda uncertain of at this point. I'll create a new post with my planned theme.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your place looks great. I envy you your work area. I wish I had a place I could work on things besides the kitchen table. Good Luck!


----------

